# What do you do with your SO on Wet Days?



## pinksugar (Feb 18, 2009)

the weather has been getting worse and worse lately, and the BF and I would like to do things even when it's raining, but everything we've been thinking of would be more suitable for a sunny day, so I'm trying to make a list of fun 'date' type activities so I'll have some ideas next time it rains. Here's what I've thought of so far:

- pool/snooker

- movies (kind of boring though!)

- ice skating

- shopping.

Have any other suggestions?!


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 18, 2009)

umm....*wink wink* lol.


----------



## Ozee (Feb 18, 2009)

You've named the good ones already lol

finding a good coffee cafe lounge and chilling out there

I love going to the cinema when it rains, for some reason it just seems right lol. Go gold class and make a meal date out of it.

tenpin bowling,good restaurant, timezone type places..


----------



## fawp (Feb 18, 2009)

When I first read the title I thought, "Jeez, if it's wet and storming outside, you should totally let him come inside the house. Or at least the garage. Muddy footprints be damned."






I completely agree with Nick! Stormy days are perfect for staying in bed, being lazy, ordering take out, and watching movies. Or you could have an epic game day. Museums, shopping, and going to the movies are fun, too, but I usually like to stay in out of the storm.

Have fun!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 18, 2009)

Museum is great idea Faith, Rosie could be his personal tour guide...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

What about cooking together at home, a habour cruise,centre point tower would be gorgeous at night when raining.


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When I first read the title I thought, "Jeez, if it's wet and storming outside, you should totally let him come inside the house. Or at least the garage. Muddyfootprints be damned."




I completely agree with Nick! Stormy days are perfect for staying in bed, being lazy, ordering take out, and watching movies. Or you have an epic game day. Museums, shopping, and going to the movies are fun, too, but I usually like to stay in out of the storm.

Have fun!

Lmao!
I totally agree with the staying in bed with a takeout and a movie, I love having an excuse to be lazy


----------



## McRubel (Feb 18, 2009)

At first I thought "wet days" was some euphemism for "time of the month." Oops!



I usually just be a bum with him. Catch up on some mindless tv, read, sit by the fire (in the cooler months), see a movie, go shopping somewhere. We always seem to make our own fun.


----------



## HairEgo (Feb 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *McRubel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif At first I thought "wet days" was some euphemism for "time of the month." Oops!



I usually just be a bum with him. Catch up on some mindless tv, read, sit by the fire (in the cooler months), see a movie, go shopping somewhere. We always seem to make our own fun. hahaha my mind was even FURTHER in the gutter:S
What about scrabble...who doesnt love a good game of scrabble?! Oh man, suggesting scrabble makes me feel old!


----------



## Ozee (Feb 19, 2009)

I was going to make suggestions of board games aswell but thought I'd look to nerdy lol But seriously they are fun I play upwords alot with husband (like scrabble but you can build up aswell) its great the discussion of what word is real or not lol.


----------



## Karren (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif umm....*wink wink* lol. That's what I was thinking too!! lol


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 19, 2009)

lol! you can't spend ALL DAY screwing...

But I am SO adding centrepoint, museums, scrabble and chess to the list.

And cooking. Keep em coming!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Feb 19, 2009)

LOL at Nick! We usually just chill in and watch a movie. Nothing's more relaxing than the sound of storm in the background while watching an old flick.


----------



## fawp (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! you can't spend ALL DAY screwing...
Well, yeah! That's where eating and napping comes in!


----------



## Nick007 (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, yeah! That's where eating and napping comes in!






Ditto!!!


----------



## Lucy (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! you can't spend ALL DAY screwing... you totally can.
but also how about an indoor picnic? you basically get a rug and put it on the floor, make up a little hamper and pretend you're outside!! lol

or baking? you could make cakes! yum!


----------



## fawp (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *fingers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif but also how about an indoor picnic? you basically get a rug and put it on the floor, make up a little hamper and pretend you're outside!! lol Oh, I've done that before. Once, the hubby got stuck on the freeway in a thunderstorm on his motorcycle for half an hour on his way home from work, I knew he was going to be wet, exhausted, and cranky...
I ordered in from his favorite sushi place, set up a blanket and some pillows on the floor, lit candles all over the room, made some really good hot tea, and put his pajamas in the dryer so they'd be nice and warm when he got home. It was awesome. We snuggled on the floor, ate sushi, and watched movies all night.


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 19, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol! you can't spend ALL DAY screwing...
Wanna bet? lol




C and I have been spending a lot of time at my house on the 'wet days'. He is a carpenter and it's been raining a lot, he can't do much work, and I have a few days off in the week, so he's been coming over and we've been staying in bed, watching DVD's, snuggling, getting take out and just chillaxing together.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 19, 2009)

awww, Faith, that sounds so fun and romantic!

I'm all for spending the day in bed, but I DO like to feel like I've done something productive outdoors.

Plus his parents or mne are around and so I don't feel comfortable lying in bed while they're wondering what we're doing.

Any other ideas for things that don't involve all day in bed? lol, you guys are terrible!


----------



## laurafaye (Feb 19, 2009)

Do his makeup?


----------



## AnnaKG00 (Feb 20, 2009)

Originally Posted by *laurafaye* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Do his makeup?



hahaaha, I've done that to my bf a few times. Bless his little heart for being such a sport!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Feb 20, 2009)

In addition to museums, you could see if there were any plays, art exhibits, or indoor animal exhibits around. I know we have the Florida Aquarium and it's indoors, so that's kind of fun to go to.

And, of course, movies.

You could go together to pick out a book from the library to check out, and take turns reading it to each other while snuggling up. lol. If that isn't too cheesy, that is...

Or, you could just run around and kiss in the rain. LOL! Kidding. But, seriously, no one goes out when it rains, and it's usually still pretty warm here when it rains in the summer, so sometimes it's fun to go to the beach and eat at the little bar/restaurants on the beach with no one else around.

Also, if you have any indoor waterparks or pools, that might be fun.

And cooking/food is always good. YUM! Maybe you could go somewhere to get cooking lessons together?


----------

